# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Länsimetron sijasta tariffiuudistus

## Antero Alku

TV-uutisissa juuri kj. Pajunen uskoi, että länsimetro rakennetaan kohta, kun YVA saadaan valmiiksi. Tuli siitä mieleeni tämä aihe:

Kun Helsingin virallinen selitys on, että länsimetro tarvitaan vähentämään Espoosta Helsinkiin tulevaa henkilöautoliikennettä (vaikka ennusteet puhuvat toista), niin entä jos mietittäisiin, voitaisiinko tätä autoilua oikeasti ja nopeasti vähentää jollain keinolla.

Ajankohtaisen kakkosen joukkoliikenneaiheessa tänään kerrottiin, että Vaasassa pudotettiin kausilipun hinta puoleen, minkä seurauksena kausilippuja myytiin suunnilleen kaksinkertainen määrä. Joukkoliikenteen käyttö siis nousi, mutta tulot pysyivät ennallaan.

Mitä arvelette, paljonko vaikuttaisi, jos seudulla olisi lippujärjestelmä, jossa yhtä pitkältä etäisyydeltä lännestä pääsisi joukkoliikenteellä Helsingin keskustaan samalla hinnalla kuin idästä? Tämähän tarkoittaisi, että Länsiväylältä tuleva joukkoliikenne (kausiliput) halpenisi noin 50 % nykyisestä.

Antero

----------


## JE

Niinpä niin. Tässä kulminoituu Espoon metron perustavaa laatua oleva ongelma. Kuntarakenteen jähmeys ja erityisesti harmilliset Espoon kunnallispoliitikot ovat helsinkiläisestä näkökulmasta katsottuna pahimmat esteet metron toteutumiselle. Mutta jos kuntaraja katoaisi ja tariffi yhtenäistyisi, joukkoliikenteen osuus Etelä-Espoon liikennevirroista kasvaisi ratkaisevasti. Bussiliikenteen ongelmat pahenisivat olennaisesti, mutta päättäjien de facto motiivi metrolle, autoruuhkat, helpottuisivat.

----------


## Compact

Kaikkein järkevintä olisi, että Itä-Espoo liitettäisiin Helsinkiin. Silloin tariffit olisivat järkevällä tasolla muuhun PKS:uun verrattuna.

Itä-Espoo näyttää myös siinä mielessä oikealta kaupungilta, että se muistuttaa ns. Helsingin liitosalueita, jotka vohkittiin 40-luvulla Helsingin mlk:lta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kaikkein järkevintä olisi, että Itä-Espoo liitettäisiin Helsinkiin. Silloin tariffit olisivat järkevällä tasolla muuhun PKS:uun verrattuna.
> 
> Itä-Espoo näyttää myös siinä mielessä oikealta kaupungilta, että se muistuttaa ns. Helsingin liitosalueita, jotka vohkittiin 40-luvulla Helsingin mlk:lta.


Luuletko että temppu voisi onnistua 2000-luvulla? Tuskin Espoo vapaaehtoisesti luopuisi kruununjalokivistään Otaniemi-Tapiola-Keilaniemi -alueesta. Jos käytettäisiin samoja perusteluja kuin 1946 kun pakkoliitokset siunattiin valtiovallan taholta, että "naapurikunnilla ei ollut varaa panostaa kunnallistekniikkaan riittävästi", niin voisi EHKÄ saada valtiovallan hyväksynnän itä-Espoon pakkoliittämiselle, jos "kunnallistekniikalla" tarkoitetaan julkista raideliikennettä.

Pelkästään tariffivyöhykerajoja siirtämällä en usko että ihmiset alkavat kulkea kovin paljon enemmän julksilla. Niihin pitää saada myös vauhtia ja täsmällisyyttä, ja laatua muutenkin parannettua. Poikittaisliikenteeseen itä-länsi-akselille pitää panostaa, koska asuntorakentaminen on keskittymässä itään ja työpaikkarakentaminen länteen, eikä vähiten Espooseen. Vaikka moni on kanssani eri mieltä, niin pidän myös länsimetroa yhtenä tärkeänä poikittaisliikenteen tehostamiskeinona. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

On aika hassua sanoa, että länsimetron _sijasta_ tehtäisiin tariffiuudistus, koska ne eivät mitenkään sulje toisiaan pois. Molemmat voidaan toteuttaa täysin toisistaan riippumatta.

Joka tapauksessa hintajouston avulla on triviaalia laskea, minkä verran hinnanalennus nostaa joukkoliikenteen matkustajamääriä. Vaikka isoilla hinnanmuutoksilla hintajoustomalli ei ehkä aivan täysin pädekään, niin sillä saadaan kuitenkin suuntaa-antavia tuloksia. Hintaerolla sisäinen lippu vs. seutulippu matkustajamäärän muutoskin on joka tapauksessa selkeä.

Vaasan tapauksessa kausilippujen myynti suunnilleen tuplautui, mutta sarjalippujen myynti taas romahti. Joukkoliikenteen käyttö kasvoi kyllä jonkin verran, mutta suurin osa kausilipun myynnin noususta johtuu siitä että ennen sarjalippua käyttäneet vaihtoivat kausilippuun.

----------

